# Puppy Questions about my 5 month old Havanese



## Pippi's mom (Mar 26, 2013)

Pippi is my almost 5 month old Havanese girl that we added to our pack 3 weeks ago. Although we're seasoned dog owners, she is our first Havanese. I have fallen head over heels in love with her! She is such a funny and peppy little thing. So sweet too. 
She weighs 8lbs and will be 5 months old this week. Is this about right? What kind of cut is recommended for hot weather? I love the fluffy cut she has now. Is there a "name" for the kind of fluffy cut she has now that I can tell the groomer so that she isn't cut too short? I like having her hair up in a bow but is it ok to have her hair up all the time? 
I'm sure I'll have more questions but that's all I can think of now.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome. It's your choice as far as haircut goes, but there's no need to cut short for the summer. Pics please lol.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

No there is no certain name for a fluffy cut. People throw around "puppy cut" but that term is useless to a groomer. Some people say puppy cut in reference to a newborn puppy's hair, so it can mean very long to some owners or completely shaved to others. Say specific things like: I want about 1/2" taken off or I want 1" left on. Specify if you do not want the bridge of the nose cut short. Most Hav owners don't get the bridge of the nose cut, but some do. Make sure the puppy is getting handled regularly and there are specific things you can work on to prep your puppy, such as handling the toes, holding the chin hair, and using an unsharpened pencil (not the end, the middle of then pencil) around the corner of eyes for desensitization. Of course brushing and combing thoroughly so there are no tangles. If there are tangles in the coat the groomer will most likely shave them out if she can't easily brush them out. There is a lot of info on the forum for how to brush your Hav. Also, there's some great information online for general training of puppies that need to be groomed regularly. Good luck and the rule on the forum is that you have to post pictures of puppies so we can ooh and ahh.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome. We want to see pics of Pippi. As Dave said, haircuts are a matter of preference. Some Havs are in full coat all seasons. It isn't necessary to clip them for summer unless that's what you prefer. As far as bows, I think that's up to you too. It will keep hair out of her hairs. Best of luck with your new little one.


----------



## Pippi's mom (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for all your advice. I have been brushing her hair every other day since she arrived so I'm glad I'm doing that right! I am trying to upload pic using my ipad but its not working. I will keep trying!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pippi's mom (Mar 26, 2013)

*Pics of Pippi*

Here are some pics of my Pippi girl


----------



## Pippi's mom (Mar 26, 2013)

Pippi


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She's adorable. Welcome little Pippi. You sure are a cutie.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is a doll. I like the way she looks right now. I would just show the groomer her picture when she gets ready for a trim. I learned to cut mine myself. Its hard to find a groomer who will scissor cut. Most use blades and the out come is shorter.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

She's such a cute girl!


----------



## Pippi's mom (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you! I'm loving her to pieces!


----------

